# American Motorhomes and tow cars



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi

I've been asked to ask a question of existing American motorhome owners from he who will be doing all the driving when we go full timing in Europe very soon. _*Why is it that nearly all the american motorhomes we see where we live in Kent are towing a car? Yet it is rare to see a European motorhome towing, even the larger ones.

Thats all just wondered if there was a reason, as we're about 2 weeks away from having the funds to change our old Euramobile and fancy having a large comfy home to travel in.

Thanks

D*_


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Can't answer for the RV crowd but we are a mid-sized European (25ft) fulltimers and we tow a Smart on a trailer.
We tow because we tend to settle for a week or so and want local transport to shop and explore. Also gives each of us a chance to be off alone for an hour or two which keeps us from getting fractious (I suspect!). SWMBO won't do two wheels  
Patrick


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Having watched the exiting motorhomes at Malvern I can assure you more european motorhomes than RVs tow toads

Loddy


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

dora said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been asked to ask a question of existing American motorhome owners from he who will be doing all the driving when we go full timing in Europe very soon. _*Why is it that nearly all the american motorhomes we see where we live in Kent are towing a car? Yet it is rare to see a European motorhome towing, even the larger ones.
> 
> ...


_*

When we bought our 28' RV 17 years ago the first thing we did was to get one of our cars converted. I think we had one of the first few A frames Alan Bee produced. Quite simply the size of RVs restricts where you can take them, and I personally wouldn't dream of using one for sightseeing touring rather than travel touring, although fot the later, they can't be beaten, and onboard generator, 50 gallon water tank, grey and black waste tanks bring a whole new meaning to wild camping!

Malcolm*_


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

the larger the motorhome, the more appropriate a tow car. simples.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have fulltimed for the past 3 1/2 years and find a 250cc motorbike does us very well. This goes in our M/H garage but would be very easy tow on a small bike trailer.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan


----------

